# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Beach tips for newbies?

## Dani

Hi all - We are making plans for our first (hopefully of many!) trips to St. Barts and could use some of your expertise when it comes to planning our beach trips.  We will be staying in a small loft in the harbor so no lovely pool or even host-supplied beach chairs and umbrellas for us this time around.  As we will be there at a fairly busy time (Jan 16-23), we thought it might be prudent to make some reservations/plans for the beaches in advance (unfortunately enjoying a "towels on the sand wherever we may land" approach won't be ideal as my husband has back issues that will require a chair).  

We've so far booked lunches at Shellona and Gyp Sea and are considering others (recommendations welcome!), but are discovering that booking _transats_ could be problematic - Gyp Sea gives priority to hotel guests and we will need to call at 9:30am day of to see if anything is available for us; Shellona also gives priority to hotel guests and doesn't make them available to anyone else until 1pm day of (although they said we could stop by in the morning day of and ask but there's no guarantee).  So, my questions:

1.  Am I worrying too much about this (I have been known to do this!  :Big Grin: ) and chances are we won't have any problems renting chairs day of?
2.  Any tricks of the trade you can recommend for securing chairs? (Tips, compliments and general goodwill to the right person/people, etc?)
3.  Nikki Beach looks a little bit too "Mykonos in August" (this is the only reference I have but if you've been there you know what I mean) for our peace and quiet-loving ways, so I haven't enquired there or at Lil Rock yet - worth trying?  Other suggestions?
4. Are there less "organized" folks offering chair and umbrella rentals that we will find once we are on the ground - if yes, any recs on who to try/your fave spots?
5. And finally, should all else fail, we'd be totally fine buying a couple of nice chairs and umbrellas we can keep in the back of the car and deploy whenever and wherever the spirit moves us.  (I love this idea for the flexibility it gives us to go anywhere, anytime actually.) Will we find foldable lounge chairs (the chaises longues - not the little half chairs) and brellies available for purchase and, if yes, any places you'd recommend we do our shopping?

Thanks so much for any insight you can provide - this forum has been such a delight and so helpful as we prepare (especially the "Top 10" lists!) -
Dani

----------


## TR561

The Shellona chairs usually don't get used by the clientele that stays up the road at the hotel. Just go over there and say you will eat lunch on the chair and you should be fine. You will have to pay $100 each probably. I would personally set up a towel at Shellona and enjoy the same atmosphere, just 10 feet further away. Same thing with Nikki, set up a towel, bring your own Rose and you will have just as much fun. I had no idea GypSea had a hotel ?

----------


## Hawke

We have rented chairs in the past.

----------


## Dani

> The Shellona chairs usually don't get used by the clientele that stays up the road at the hotel. Just go over there and say you will eat lunch on the chair and you should be fine. You will have to pay $100 each probably. I would personally set up a towel at Shellona and enjoy the same atmosphere, just 10 feet further away. Same thing with Nikki, set up a towel, bring your own Rose and you will have just as much fun. I had no idea GypSea had a hotel ?



Thanks so much - would love to just bring a towel and will do so if we are able to find a couple of loungers and umbrellas to purchase!  Shellona serves the Carl Gustaf as I understand it, and Gyp Sea the Villa Marie.

----------


## JEK

> We have rented chairs in the past.




Here is a thread that be more helpful on where to rent. 

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...h-Chair-Rental

----------


## Dani

> Here is a thread that be more helpful on where to rent. 
> 
> https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...h-Chair-Rental



Saw this and have made some notes!  Since many of these recs are from several years ago I figured it might be worth checking in to see if anything has changed.  Thanks!

----------


## JEK

> Thanks so much - would love to just bring a towel and will do so if we are able to find a couple of loungers and umbrellas to purchase!  Shellona serves the Carl Gustaf as I understand it, and Gyp Sea the Villa Marie.



Eve is our expert on renting chairs on St. Jean and will chime in shortly. She rents from a watersports guy right next to Pearl Beach Hotel adjacent to the runway.

----------


## JEK

> Saw this and have made some notes!  Since many of these recs are from several years ago I figured it might be worth checking in to see if anything has changed.  Thanks!



That thread is less than a year old - early 2022.

----------


## JEK

Found Eve’s place https://caribwaterplay.com/

----------


## Tiffany

Book lunch reservations and ask if loungers are available that day.  Youll likely have to pay extra for the chairs$50 to $100 depending on the location.  If youre using a villa agency, ask the concierge to book them for you. These are my favorites

Guanahani
Toiny Beach Club
Christopher Hotelno beach, just beautiful pool and view
Pearl Beachbring your own chairs or rent elsewhere on St. Jean if you can and sit close by. 
Le Barthélemy

----------


## Cwater

Check out the shop next to Pearl on St. Jean. Caribe Waterplay I believe

----------


## tgdallas

Dani, FYI, Lil Rock is now Nao Beach. The link to their website, where it appears that you may submit a restaurant or lounger reservation is: https://en.naobeachclub.com/.

Enjoy your first time on the island!

----------


## steelpe

Not sure if you rented through an agency or not, but if you did, I’m sure you concierge can get you some foldable beach chairs and an umbrella. Relatively speaking, I don’t think the are cheap, but it will probably beat buying them.  I know we had the option on our last visit in November when we rented through Wimco.

----------


## GramChop

Hookipa Surf Shop (up the hill from Le Piment) rents all you’ll need. 

hookipa.surf@wanadoo.fr

----------


## cassidain

> 3.  Nikki Beach looks a little bit too "Mykonos in August" (this is the only reference I have but if you've been there you know what I mean) for our peace and quiet-loving ways . . .



we lunched at Nikki recently (our first time) based on numerous recommendations of forum friends. the cuisine was excellent and plating beautiful. we went at noon on a wednesday, and there was nothing untoward for peaceful ambiance lovers. beach transat service begins at 10h30 and restaurant service at 12h00. website says transat reservations available by phone only and day of only. i suppose you could ask for transats when making lunch reservation on line ???

----------


## andynap

> we lunched at Nikki recently (our first time) based on numerous recommendations of forum friends. the cuisine was excellent and plating beautiful. we went at noon on a wednesday, and there was nothing untoward for peaceful ambiance lovers. beach transat service begins at 10h30 and restaurant service at 12h00. website says transat reservations available by phone only and day of only. i suppose you could ask for transats when making lunch reservation on line ???



Last time we were there-2020- transats were 100 E

----------


## cassidain

> Last time we were there-2020- transats were 100 E



in season, I expect so for all day long.

----------


## JEK

They used to have beds too. More like 300

----------


## cassidain

> They used to have beds too. More like 300



I emailed Nikki for info on their matelas. Here is their response :
Si vous souhaitez effectuer une réservation sur la plage pour un matelas, vous devrez nous appeler le matin même à 9h00 car nous ne prenons pas de réservation à lavance. Voici la ligne directe pour réserver : +590 590 27 64 64

Informations : 


Un matelas peut accueillir 3 personnes allongéesLe prix du matelas est de 100, ce prix inclus les serviettes et un parasol.Du samedi au dimanche ainsi que pendant la période festive, un service bouteille est demandé et obligatoire (Détails fournis une semaine à lavance)Le matelas est disponible à partir de 10h30et sera gardé jusquà 13h00. Passé cet horaire, le matelas sera revendu.

So, call at 9h00 the day of to reserve. 100 for a matelas accommodating three (including towels and umbrella). Reservation good from 10h30 till 13h00. On weekends and festive season a purchase of libation is obligatory.

----------


## andynap

Reservation good for 2 1/2 hours?

----------


## cec1

> I emailed Nikki for info on their matelas. Here is their response :
> Si vous souhaitez effectuer une réservation sur la plage pour un matelas, vous devrez nous appeler le matin même à 9h00 car nous ne prenons pas de réservation à l’avance. Voici la ligne directe pour réserver : +590 590 27 64 64
> 
> Informations : 
> 
> 
> Un matelas peut accueillir 3 personnes allongéesLe prix du matelas est de 100€, ce prix inclus les serviettes et un parasol.Du samedi au dimanche ainsi que pendant la période festive, un service bouteille est demandé et obligatoire (Détails fournis une semaine à l’avance)Le matelas est disponible à partir de 10h30et sera gardé jusqu’à 13h00. Passé cet horaire, le matelas sera revendu.
> 
> So, call at 9h00 the day of to reserve. 100€ for a matelas accommodating three (including towels and umbrella). Reservation good from 10h30 till 13h00. On weekends and festive season a purchase of libation is obligatory.



Very funny:  “On weekends and festive season a purchase of libation is obligatory.”  Who is going to be there without a libation?

----------


## cassidain

> Very funny:  “On weekends and festive season a purchase of libation is obligatory.”  Who is going to be there without a libation?



the byob crowd  :cool:

----------


## cassidain

> Reservation good for 2 1/2 hours?



Presumably 2-1/2 hours on the beach, then 1-1/2 hours at your lunch table, then repeat for second service.

----------


## Dennis

> the byob crowd



tres gauche

----------


## nicoleshein

If I were you and if you decide not to get your own gear, I would think about moving the lunches to hotels where there is a very high likelihood that chairs will be available for rent.  We will be there in three weeks and are doing three lunches at Guanahani, Le Barthelemy and Cheval Blanc: all three said that chairs would be available.  We plan to get there early (11am). Toiny Beach Club is another great option but we're skipping it this time because you can't swim in the sea there.  You might also try Sand Bar/ Eden Rock. We are also doing Nikki Beach without chairs.  In the past, I had luck once at Shellona and no luck on two other occasions. It seems like worrying about it on the morning of will be stressful and take away from the fun of your vacay.

----------


## cec1

> the byob crowd



Aaahh!  I wasn't thinking!

----------


## Jeanette

Happy New Year, everyone.

The "weekend libation" translates to "un service bouteille" - bottle service. A typical Nikki Beach weekend bottle service is around $500 US. During the Thanksgiving weekend in 2021, it was $850. T

On a prior trip, I asked if I could puchase a magnum or two of rose' and cocktails for my family to consume the $500. I was told it had to be spent on champagne in the $500 range or another bottle in the same range.

I think the beach bed being re-sold only applies if you reserve it in the morning, but don't show up by 1:00 p.m. Meaning - it will be held for you until 1 p.m and then re-sold. I've never seen people being asked to leave and beds re-sold.

----------


## cassidain

> I think the beach bed being re-sold only applies if you reserve it in the morning, but don't show up by 1:00 p.m. Meaning - it will be held for you until 1 p.m and then re-sold. I've never seen people being asked to leave and beds re-sold.



Yes, I see now that’s correct.

----------


## cassidain

> A typical Nikki Beach weekend bottle service is around $500 US. During the Thanksgiving weekend in 2021, it was $850. T
> 
> On a prior trip, I asked if I could puchase a magnum or two of rose' and cocktails for my family to consume the $500. I was told it had to be spent on champagne in the $500 range or another bottle in the same range.



Goodness ! Best to go on a weekday  :cool:

----------


## davesmom

Not sure about the price of bottle service but 2 bottles of Laurent Perrier rosé Champagne at Nikki will do it for you.  Lunch during the week is quiet and even Sundays are way more calmed down than the past (a pity, really :cool: ) , which seems that the Nikki reputation of the past is, in my opinion, out of date. People there have always been really nice, from the hostesses to the servers, as well as the guests.  Their boutique is really cute, and the lovely salesperson could not have been nicer with a crowd.

----------


## Eve

> Eve is our expert on renting chairs on St. Jean and will chime in shortly. She rents from a watersports guy right next to Pearl Beach Hotel adjacent to the runway.



Eve has arrived!  Since the house next to Pearl Beach, behind Carib Watersports, was sold, he is limited to renting about 4 chairs a day, for 15€ each. You can message Lucas, Jean Mi’s son, in advance, and he will reserve them for you.

----------


## Cwater

> Eve has arrived!  Since the house next to Pearl Beach, behind Carib Watersports, was sold, he is limited to renting about 4 chairs a day, for 15€ each. You can message Lucas, Jean Mi’s son, in advance, and he will reserve them for you.



yes space was limited last June.  Luca is a wonderful person and of course Jean Michele.  They have the best seat in the house.  See you on the beach

----------


## Jeanette

> Not sure about the price of bottle service but 2 bottles of Laurent Perrier rosé Champagne at Nikki will do it for you.  Lunch during the week is quiet and even Sundays are way more calmed down than the past (a pity, really) , which seems that the Nikki reputation of the past is, in my opinion, out of date. People there have always been really nice, from the hostesses to the servers, as well as the guests.  Their boutique is really cute, and the lovely salesperson could not have been nicer with a crowd.



I think you may have been there on an off day. Give it another try next trip. We were there for late Sunday seatings during our last two visits in Nov. 2021 and March 2022 and there was a great vibe with dancing on the tables and pure bliss.

My daugher was at Nikki Beach for her honeymoon in June and this was the scene on a Sunday afternoon. I have never, ever eperienced a crowd like this and I would not have enjoyed it.

----------


## Hawke

I agree.

----------


## Tiffany

We were at the 3:30 Nikki Sunday seating a few weeks ago and it was packed.  Lots of table dancing and plenty of sparkler champagne flowing.

----------


## TR561

Lol at Nikki Beach being calm now. 3:30pm on Sunday is so much fun.

----------


## Dani

> It seems like worrying about it on the morning of will be stressful and take away from the fun of your vacay.



Agree!  Thanks so much for the info.

----------


## Dani

> Eve has arrived!  Since the house next to Pearl Beach, behind Carib Watersports, was sold, he is limited to renting about 4 chairs a day, for 15€ each. You can message Lucas, Jean Mi’s son, in advance, and he will reserve them for you.



Thanks for the update!  ("Expert on renting chairs on St. Jean" is my dream job description.  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Dani

> Dani, FYI, Lil Rock is now Nao Beach. The link to their website, where it appears that you may submit a restaurant or lounger reservation is: https://en.naobeachclub.com/.
> 
> Enjoy your first time on the island!



Thank you! And thanks so much for the updated information.  We've made reservations for Saturday!  Now what to do on Sunday - is it wild everywhere or is that kind of a Nikki Beach tradition?

----------


## Dani

> I emailed Nikki for info on their matelas. Here is their response :
> Si vous souhaitez effectuer une réservation sur la plage pour un matelas, vous devrez nous appeler le matin même à 9h00 car nous ne prenons pas de réservation à lavance. Voici la ligne directe pour réserver : +590 590 27 64 64
> 
> Informations : 
> 
> 
> Un matelas peut accueillir 3 personnes allongéesLe prix du matelas est de 100, ce prix inclus les serviettes et un parasol.Du samedi au dimanche ainsi que pendant la période festive, un service bouteille est demandé et obligatoire (Détails fournis une semaine à lavance)Le matelas est disponible à partir de 10h30et sera gardé jusquà 13h00. Passé cet horaire, le matelas sera revendu. 
> 
> So, call at 9h00 the day of to reserve. 100 for a matelas accommodating three (including towels and umbrella). Reservation good from 10h30 till 13h00. On weekends and festive season a purchase of libation is obligatory.



This is great info - thank you so much!  Yes, 100 seems to be the standard everywhere this time of year for transats we are finding, with GypSea charging a bit more for the matelas (but no bottle service minimum).  I think we aren't going to risk the wild crowd as we'd most likely be there over the weekend.  I've asked elsewhere in the thread but would love any insight you might have for nice low key places to spend the day on Sundays (is every place pretty packed or is that mostly a NB tradition?)  Thank you so much again!

----------


## Dani

> I think you may have been there on an off day. Give it another try next trip. We were there for late Sunday seatings during our last two visits in Nov. 2021 and March 2022 and there was a great vibe with dancing on the tables and pure bliss.
> 
> My daugher was at Nikki Beach for her honeymoon in June and this was the scene on a Sunday afternoon. I have never, ever eperienced a crowd like this and I would not have enjoyed it.



Wow - that is a scene, for sure.  Agree that I wouldn't have enjoyed this.  We might wander by one day for drinks should the mood hit us, but I think we will skip it this time around.  And for those who were wondering about my "Mykonos in August" reference see Jeanette's photo ⬆⬆⬆ - just add a soundtrack of an earsplitting DJ and a lot of yelling.   :Wink-slap:

----------


## Dani

Thank you to everyone for all of the great information.  This has all been so, so helpful!

Right now we are booked at Shellona, Nao (thanks tgdallas!), and Gyp Sea for lunches two days each (we are creatures of habit and don't want to jump from place to place _too_ much), with arrangements for transats tbd day of, it looks like.  Cost for two chairs with towels and umbrella at each is 100.  We are still thinking we might just rent from Caribe or Hookipa for the week and plant ourselves wherever the spirit moves us, but I'm wondering though if just outright buying loungers and umbrellas wouldn't make more sense rather than the cost of renting for the week?  (I realize that the proposition of saving money on chairs might seem a bit weird when measured against our willingness to spend hundreds on transats at beach bars but there you have it.)  Any recommendations where they sell those sorts of things?

Thank you again to everyone!

----------


## KevinS

The newest beach spot is Le Rivage, located in the former La Gloriette location on Grand Cul de Sac.  The menu is upscale Italian.  They also have transats available on the beach.  They were slammed when I was there in November, but it was not a party scene like Nikki.  Pricey.  Free valet parking. Not a sparkler to be seen.  I have no idea on the cost of transats.  Their email is reservations@lerivagestbarth.com .

----------


## Tiffany

> This is great info - thank you so much!  Yes, 100 seems to be the standard everywhere this time of year for transats we are finding, with GypSea charging a bit more for the matelas (but no bottle service minimum).  I think we aren't going to risk the wild crowd as we'd most likely be there over the weekend.  I've asked elsewhere in the thread but would love any insight you might have for nice low key places to spend the day on Sundays (is every place pretty packed or is that mostly a NB tradition?)  Thank you so much again!



Toiny Beach Club is beautiful and low key, but not very swimmable.  Nice for walking and wading in the water.  Spending the day by the pool at Christopher Hotel is also very tranquil.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I'm going to break with most of the recommendations including your own(!) and say, (for the most part) forget about the hotel lounge chairs and rent some backpack beach chairs.  This will allow you to use them on any beach including the natural, unspoiled ones.......Saline, Gouverneur and Colombier, which to me are the best beaches.

My strategy was always hit the beach early (around 9am) and stay until it's too hot and you need a break.  Then go to a restaurant for long and leisurely lunch out of the sun, and hit another beach/pool in the afternoon when the sun is past peak. 

You should definitely plan for a morning at Gouverneur and a lunch *or two* at Santa Fe.  It's just up the hill from the beach and the food and views can't be beat.  You can do a similar thing with Colombier.......hit the beach in the morning and then go to a restaurant on Flamands for lunch.  If you do Saline, you can have lunch at Grain de Sel and walk there right from the beach.  No need to move your car!

For the natural beaches, there are obviously no food/bars, so take a half or 3/4 filled water bottle and stick it in the freezer at night.  Fill the rest with cold water in the morning and you'll have ice cold water for your time on the beach.

----------


## davesmom

If you go to Nikki on Sunday and do 12:30, it is apparently a lot less crazy than the photo seems to suggest.  Maybe it is the time of day we went the last 2 times where it was way more calm.  Quite frankly, I have never seen the beach packed like that even in 20 years.  Most people sit at a table or have beds or transats on the beach in little groups like in a club.  There were a few people doing silly things like posing in the water for the photographer but people were definitely not standing around packed like sardines.

----------


## sandypants

+1 for Toiny Beach Club for lunch. They drive you down to the beach club,  and the view down is spectacular. Leisurely, low key, feet in the sand lunch. You can rent their transats, but there’s also an area with couches, chairs, tables, and umbrellas you can hang out by the heated pool you can use.  Lunch at Cheval is also really nice….with a fashion show :)

----------


## Jeanette

> Wow - that is a scene, for sure.  Agree that I wouldn't have enjoyed this.  We might wander by one day for drinks should the mood hit us, but I think we will skip it this time around.  And for those who were wondering about my "Mykonos in August" reference see Jeanette's photo ⬆⬆⬆ - just add a soundtrack of an earsplitting DJ and a lot of yelling.



That photo is an anomaly - even for a late Sunday afternoon. I am wondering if it was a group from a wedding. I had never seen Nikki Beach like that - even on a Sunday. Neither had my daughter, which is why she sent me the photo. 

You used the word "Wild." I wouldn't call NB wild on Sundays.  It is a fun, happy party scene. I take my kids (26 and 28) and we have so much fun together. From photos and videos I've scene from the last few weeks, Nao Beach has a similar scene on the weekend. Seles and Bagatelle do, as well, but in the evening for the late dinner seating.

If I can give you any advice, don't overplan. You may wake up one day and feel spontaneous or fall in love with one beach over another. Leave a few days for serendipity and plan a few others for ease.

There are a few tough reservations that need to be made well in advance (NB on Sunday is one, for sure), but you'll be fine planning others a day or so in advance.

----------


## maryella

I rented a backpack chair at hookipa last year for 2 weeks. I also bought one of their study umbrellas and the sand screw to keep it in the sand during windy days. All worked out well. Also did not pay for any transats when we had lunch at le barthlemany, chevel blanc, guanahani  and le toiny,

----------

